# Post your complete RIG pictures



## Sarath (Nov 28, 2011)

*Post your RIG ! [Pics | High Bandwidth warning]*



Spoiler



I have seen people post benchmarks or put pictures of their rigs in different thread which are later lost for future reference. I would like this thread to help others see your complete set up and how it looks in an Indian setup and also can post direct questions on your products.
Also as a side effect it lets you show off 

Following a standard format is necessary and the utmost importance in his thread since there are many threads that beckon your pics, making no need for this thread

Starting the trumphets




*Post pictures of your rig in this thread. New or old. Doesn't matter. Let us into your world.*



> Format​*
> Pic 1
> [*]Pic 2
> [*]Optional Pic 3
> ...





Index:
1. Sarath  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/149356-post-your-complete-rig-pictures.html#post1535254
2. ICO *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/149356-post-your-complete-rig-pictures.html#post1535434
3. Anorion *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/149356-post-your-complete-rig-pictures.html#post1535468
4. tkin *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/149356-post-your-complete-rig-pictures.html#post1538033
5. Sirakri *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/149356-post-your-complete-rig-pictures.html#post1575562
6. rajatGod512 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/149356-post-your-complete-rig-pictures.html#post1575579
7. SIDDHARTH.BEAM *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/149356-post-your-complete-rig-pictures.html#post1592932
8. Gaurav Bhattacharjee *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/149356-post-your-complete-rig-pictures-2.html#post1606002
9. Nipun *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/149356-post-your-complete-rig-pictures-2.html#post1812763
10. Indirajayan *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/149356-post-your-complete-rig-pictures-2.html#post1812904
11. avichandana20000 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/149356-post-your-complete-rig-pictures-2.html#post1813273
12. satan123 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/149356-post-your-complete-rig-pictures-3.html#post2104155
.
.
.

(your TDF name and link to the post number will be posted here)


*NOTE:*
~ Do not post more than 2 pictures*
~ Do not post individual components
~ If your rig is incomplete then post pictures after completion / receiving all components. Or replace incomplete rig with pictures of completed rig
~ If you have added components later then replace the older pic with the newer picture 
~ Use this as a secondary thread. You will usually have your own "Help me build my PC" thread which will better appreciate all the numerous pictures of your newly built rig. Hence post pictures fulfilling the above criteria for avoiding clutter in this thread

~ If you have more pics than this thread can handle or feel the restrictions impeding then head over to these links > (Don't spam here or in the ones given below or in the forum for that matter 
• _The SHOWOFF Thread_ > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/118889-showoff-thread.html
• _Post your latest Purchase_ > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase.html

• For benchmarks etc check these: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/121310-post-your-3dmark-results-here.html​


Any suggestions for improvement or modifications are welcome (as always)


----------



## Tenida (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice thread.Will post my rig after getting good looking table


----------



## Sarath (Nov 28, 2011)

*My pc :d*

*PIC 1:*
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Logitech%20Z623/0094343e-orig.jpg

*PIC 2:*
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/DSC_0165.jpg

*CONFIGURATION:*


Spoiler



NO	DESCRIPTION	MAKE & MODEL	UNIT PRICE
1	PROCESSOR	INTEL CORE i5 2500k	10395
2	MOTHERBOARD	ASUS P8P67 PRO	12600
3	RAM	G-SKILL RIPJAWS F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL	2625
4	GRAPHIC CARD	SAPPHIRE HD6970 2GB	21000
5	HDD	SEAGATE 1TB 7200.12 RPM	2625
6	DVD WRITTER	SAMSUNG 22X SATA DVD	945
7	PSU	COSAIR GS700	6300
8	CASE	NZXT TEMPEST EVO	6300
9	MONITOR	DELL ULTRASHARP U2311H	14323
10	MOUSE	RAZER IMPERATOR	3150
11	KEYBOARD	RAZER ARCTOSA	2158
12	MOUSE PAD	STEELSERIES QCK	800
13	UPS	APC 1.1KV	4500
14	OS	MICROSOFT WINDOWS 7	 -
16	PRINTER	HP B110a All-in-One	7600
15	SPEAKERS	LOGITECH Z623	7500
16	HEADSET	STEELSERIES SIBERIA V1	2700

17	TABLE 1	OFFICE TABLE LARGE	8000
18	TABLE 2	STUDY TABLE SMALL	2200
19	CHAIR	MANGO	15000


 	TOTAL	 	 



*PRICE:* Around 1L

*LINK:* goo.gl/RvcEN

Wanted to get a PC for 70k but look what TDF made me do  Finally everything came upto a little less than double my initial budget


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

My setup is a bit different as I don't have any computer table.


*Pic 1:*
*i.imgur.com/ENBjC.jpg

*Pic 2:*
*i.imgur.com/tDJEj.jpg

Haven't spend any time at cable management. Since I'll have to disassemble when I added a CPU cooler.

*Pic 3:*
*i.imgur.com/4BDWd.jpg
My Mac Mini. Not using it at the moment.

Intel i5-2500k | Asus P8Z68 Deluxe | 2 * 4 GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz DDR3 | XFX HD 6950 2GB XXX Edition CNDC | 500 GB WD Caviar Blue | Samsung Octoedge 24x DVD Writer | NZXT Tempest Evo | Corsair AX850 | Logitech K200 keyboard and MK100 mouse | Razer Goliathus mousepad | Asus USB-N13 Wireless N dongle | HP LaserJet P1007 printer | Canon LiDE 100 scanner | Xbox 360 wired controller | Logitech Wingman Extreme gamepad | Logitech Attack 3 joystick | iPod nano 2nd gen | Samsung Galaxy S2 | Sony Ericsson K790 | Mac Mini Late 2009 (Intel Core 2 Duo P8700, 4GB 1066 Mhz DDR3, nVidia 9400, 320 GB Hard disk | Mac OS X "Lion" 10.7.1) | Seagate FreeAgent Go 320GB | LG Scarlet 2.0 32" LH70 | Linksys WAG54G2 router | Nintendo ES clone  | Windows 7 64-bit | Fedora 16 and Arch Linux amd64 


The way my home is arranged, I can't show everything at once. A couple of things aren't with me either atm.

How my old room used to look ~3 years back?


Spoiler






Rural Terror said:


> hmmm
> 
> my room used to be like this: *img43.imageshack.us/img43/2647/roomi.th.jpg





yea, that post was by me lol.  and that cable jugaad through the wall was also done by me.

Bonus? one piece of retro hardware: *Retro hardware. on Twitpic*


----------



## Anorion (Nov 29, 2011)

you want rigs or battlestations? Ill post if you want battlestations


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

^ anything.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 29, 2011)

this is not a great rig or anything lol, just the machine I use, but its pretty functional, and very airy lol

*
Pic 1 
*i44.tinypic.com/mcx9w3.jpg



Pic 2 
*i43.tinypic.com/t62ek0.jpg



Configuration 
Intel Pentium D 2.80 GHz | GA-8I945GZME-RH | Seagate HDD | VIP SMPS (too big for cabinet) | iBall Cabinet | NVidia GeForce 8400 GS | LG Flatron W1943C | Zyxel P-600 Router (most expensive component in the setup lol) | Zebronics Keyboard | Logitech Mouse | Maxtor 1 TB | Seagate 1 TB | Seagate 500 GB | Philips SHP 2500 | HP Deskjet 3940 Printer | Canon Scanner

OS: Triple boot Sabayon 4. something, Linux Mint 12 and Microsoft Windows XP


Price hmmm... for such a lame rig, it has costed a lil more than 40K, but most of the components were got one at a time, and some bits were exchanged with my old PC... had another TFT screen till recently, planning to get one again... really love TFT

*
I wish I could post some of the awesome editing rigs I had back when I used to work at digit, some of them had like 108 inch screens lol, and ofc the best components available... will dig em up but here's mine for the moment

@Sarath: good thread, thanks for starting it


----------



## Sarath (Nov 29, 2011)

@Anorion: Thanks 
 Nice rigs all. (I am lying, 256kbps means I can't see the thread I myself created. Irony of life rather airtel's sad FUPs )

BTW I will claim the seventh spot so on one cry I played foul.


----------



## tkin (Dec 3, 2011)

*Vengeance Prime* 

*The Shell:*
*i.imgur.com/2srHM.jpg


*The Heart:*
*i.imgur.com/kfvBJ.jpg


Spoiler



As I had to remove the middle HDD cage due to the lightning, cable management looks bad, the sata cables shown in the pic are at the side of the cabby, just tugging the sidewall, if the hdd cage was there it would look good(note to self: always buy a full tower cabby)



*Optional pics:*


Spoiler



*At Night:*
*i.imgur.com/vsbfa.jpg

*The Brands:*
*i.imgur.com/cMgwc.jpg



*◊ Configuration:*
*i.imgur.com/T9vDX.png


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice rigs out there.
I'll post mine, after some cleaning. Dust is heavier than Cabby


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 28, 2012)

Anorion said:


> this is not a great rig or anything lol, just the machine I use, but its pretty functional, and very airy lol
> 
> 
> I wish I could post some of the awesome editing rigs I had back when I used to work at digit, some of them had like 108 inch screens lol, and ofc the best components available... will dig em up but here's mine for the moment


 No side panels= very airy=no extra cooling soln=bucks saved!!!LOLZ
MUST SHOW THOSE 108 INCH rigs!!!


----------



## mrintech (Jan 29, 2012)

Great Rigs.

I gonna get one next month and then post


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2012)

@ Tenida/Ghonada, nice system, love the cooler and the headset.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 4, 2012)

@Teni*Da*- Awesome pics, especially the *drool* one  Though I'm still wondering how the hell did it look like that?  Anyways Bumble bee rocks!


----------



## Tenida (Feb 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> @Teni*Da*- Awesome pics, especially the *drool* one  Though I'm still wondering how the hell did it look like that?  Anyways Bumble bee rocks!



Thanks bro. I edited all pics in picasa 3.9.The new version has some cool features, that drool one consist of neon effect ...you can choose many color other than red.

Give a try


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 4, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> Thanks bro. I edited all pics in picasa 3.9.The new version has some cool features, that drool one consist of neon effect ...you can choose many color other than red.
> 
> Give a try



Will give everything a try after my connection is upgraded to 2mbps from 256kbps


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 5, 2012)

*Setup**i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/SirakriM/378595_184262704998903_100002455254362_357462_1252217680_n.jpg

*i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/SirakriM/SidelooknoPanel.jpg

*Configuration*​
Intel Core i7 2600K (~16000) | Asus ROG Maximus 4 Extreme (~27000) | Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 4 GB X 4 (~7500) | MSI Twin Frozr II NGTX580 (~28000?) | Corsair 1050W (Silver) Power Supply (~16000?) | Corsair Obsidian 800 D (~16000?) | WD Caviour Black 1 TB (~6000) | OCZ Vertex 3 90 GB SSD (~12000) | EKWB Supreme HF 360 E (~21000) | APC 1100VA (~4000) | Dell Ultrasharp 22 Inch (~14000) | Logitech HD Webcam C510 (~4500) | Razer Naga (~4400) | Razer Arcosta (~2200) | Steelseries Serbia v2 (7000) | Logitech Wireless Keyboard and Mouse - _Don't remember model_ (1200) | Asus Wireless Router RT-N13U RevB1 (~2400?) | Asus Wireless Router'n'Modem DSL N11 (~4500) | Seagate GoFlex 2 TB EHDD | Asus BW Writer (~3000) | LG DVD Writer (~1000) _Got a lot of other ****  I CBA to list them right now xD_

_The pictures were taken a long ago, I'll post new pictures very soon. I'm upgrading the rig again soon _


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 5, 2012)

Here is mine.... Uhmm It's nowhere near a good rig but it does it's job fine for now..

*Pic 1*
*i.imgur.com/d9cWrh.jpg

*Pic 2*
*i.imgur.com/q57w7h.jpg

*Optional Pic 3 : Better and Closer view*
*i.imgur.com/UU02Y.jpg

Price : Around 40k for desktop + 27k for Laptop 

Components : Aside from whats on my sign. there is a Promax  4.1ch Speaker System (of which 2 speakers are dead) ,Generic USB Mouse, Logitech K100 , some Odyssey Cabinet , Iball UPS, and a Compaq 510 Laptop.

@Sirakri thats one hell of a rig you got out there man. Do post the latest pics whenever you are good to go


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 5, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> @Sirakri thats one hell of a rig you got out there man. Do post the latest pics whenever you are good to go



Sure buddy  Forgot to add Asus BD writer and LG DVD writer


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 5, 2012)

bijli cabby???
i will post mine in a few days....need to assemble all the rigs...


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 5, 2012)

Sirakri said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice rig, stock cooler?!?​


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 6, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Nice rig, stock cooler?!?



It used to be a stock cooler (in pic, old one). Now, I'm using EKWater Block Supreme HF360


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Feb 28, 2012)

Pic 1
*img442.imageshack.us/img442/2641/20120228194553.jpg

Pic 2
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/6804/20120228194453.jpg



> Cooler master 690 advance 5600Rs
> PG RIG
> 
> Intel core i7 2600k 16000 RS
> ...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 28, 2012)

nice sid, NICE !

the colours look so vibrant on that TV 

just confirm it for me once. isnt it PSD51550 ?! am damn sure it is 

and the PC station....with the chair, as its positioned, looks as if mogambo himself was sitting there a moment back and is away in the kitchen drinking water at the time of clicking the snap. what weird imagination


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 1, 2012)

Not the best rig but thats what all i have...going to purchase new rig after exams are over!!!
*i.imgur.com/jJ9Or.jpg
*i.imgur.com/J43Go.jpg


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 1, 2012)

*plus.google.com/u/0/photos/103525293834393889860/albums/5562808463207332129/5632918771002475762

THIS IS MA RIG,


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> *plus.google.com/u/0/photos/103525293834393889860/albums/5562808463207332129/5632918771002475762
> 
> THIS IS MA RIG,


There, I fixed it for you:

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-1UEdhKcf_G4/Tiwlxxo7hPI/AAAAAAAAC8g/gT13KxifUfQ/s939/ALIM4538.JPG


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 1, 2012)

real thanx,was my first pic upload,didnt knew how to do it...


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Mar 7, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> nice sid, NICE !
> 
> the colours look so vibrant on that TV
> 
> ...



You are right my awesome friend  regarding awesomeness of this tv samsung PSD51550
& thanks  magambo khus huaa


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 13, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> You are right my awesome friend  regarding awesomeness of this tv samsung PSD51550
> & thanks  magambo khus huaa


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: My pc :d*

*PIC 1:**i.imgur.com/64rg9.jpg

*PIC 2:**a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/457242_292710510800641_100001850845312_719534_66890142_o.jpg

*CONFIGURATION:*
Athlon II X2 260 @3353
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (Rev 3.1) @2600
Corsair Value Select 1X4GB DDR3 1333MHz  @1125
Corsair CX430V2 @2348
Cooler Master Elite 311 (Red) @2117

*PRICE:* 11543. The rest of the components are from old config.

*LINK:* *Facebook Album*

It is a multimedia PC. With a dash of gaming.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrats again


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 16, 2012)

@gaurav congrates its cool but it would have been better if u would have spent some bucks for monitor then it would be a ultimate gaming pc


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2012)

*@Nipun* thnx. 

*@pkkumarcool* lol "ultimate gaming pc". its worse than low end gaming rig atm. but thnx. hopefully i'll get a GPU later. then it'll be a gaming pc for sure.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 16, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@Nipun* thnx.
> 
> *@pkkumarcool* lol "ultimate gaming pc". its worse than low end gaming rig atm. but thnx. hopefully i'll get a GPU later. then it'll be a gaming pc for sure.



Oh i thought u already hav gpu..


----------



## Sarath (Dec 31, 2012)

OP Update 31.12.2012

Come on people. Where are your rigs?


----------



## tkin (Dec 31, 2012)

^^ Pics allowed in sig or mod privilege?


----------



## Sarath (Dec 31, 2012)

Mods only I guess. I realised it only recently so I didn't know it was available for me before (august). It might be removed in the next update, who knows


----------



## Nipun (Dec 31, 2012)

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/PC/Good/DSC02042.JPG
_It was not possible to cover speakers in this pic. Its hidden behind the chair, under monitor._
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/PC/Good/DSC02052.JPG
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/PC/Good/DSC02050.JPG

Will post pics of inside the cabinet soon. I had it somewhere on PC, need to search(too lazy to click new one )
Configuration:
AMD Phenom II x4 840
Kingston 30GB SSD
RipjawsX 4GB
Tt eSports Challenger Ultimate
Logitech MX518
F&D A520
Microsoft X360 Controller
BenQG2220
Cooler Master Hyper TX3
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced
Sapphire HD 6850.​


----------



## Sarath (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks pretty organised. Nice rig


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2012)

Nipun im so jealous of your whole setup .!
Dam..


----------



## Jripper (Dec 31, 2012)

@Nipun. Nice and neat looking setup  That keyboard looks awesome.


----------



## Indirajayan (Dec 31, 2012)

*Lenovo 3000H series*

*imageshack.us/scaled/medium/145/desktoplenovo.jpg

*Dell Optiplex 745MT*

*imageshack.us/scaled/medium/404/desktopdell.jpg


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 1, 2013)

here goes mine

*i.imgur.com/EY6Dll.jpg


*i.imgur.com/numhml.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> *i.imgur.com/numhml.jpg




That.... that is beautiful!


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 1, 2013)

there is a wooden colour speaker system . what is the company name ?. what is it Cost??


----------



## Sarath (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome. Absolutely beautiful rigs man...I'm jealous

Nice cable management avichandana20000


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^thanks, but in phantom it is a breeze by default


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 1, 2013)

@avichandana,
+1 bro for cable management.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2013)

@avichandana2000 : so neat
 wunderbar!bravo! you should take PC assembling as a part-time job


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2013)

On the otherside, I suck at managing cables. 

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/PC/Good/DSC02055.JPG


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 1, 2013)

Nipun said:


> On the otherside, I suck at mangic cables


*managing


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 2, 2013)

@nipun,
a small tip,why don't you run that 8 pin cable from the hole that will be provided at the top left corner of the cabby above the motherboard?


----------



## Indirajayan (Jan 2, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> there is a *wooden colour speaker system* . what is the company name ?. what is it Cost??



Do you mean speakers in my RIG pictures?Thanks!


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2013)

Indirajayan said:


> Do you mean speakers in my RIG pictures?Thanks!


He wants the model name and price.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 2, 2013)

@Nipun: You got a nice one

@everyone, how come your cabbies have SO MUCH space



avichandana20000 said:


> here goes mine
> ...



Hey I can see that air can from prime. How is it? I need to clean my case too and was mulling over its effectiveness.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 2, 2013)

Sarath said:


> @Nipun: You got a nice one


Thanks. 


> @everyone, how come your cabbies have SO MUCH space



Maybe you have too many components?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Hey I can see that air can from prime. How is it? I need to clean my case too and was mulling over its effectiveness.



it is good. i have bought it from ITDEPOT. Effective cleaning for 212 evo and KBD.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 2, 2013)

I think I deserve a prize for cable management.


Spoiler



*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/DSC_0165.jpg






avichandana20000 said:


> it is good. i have bought it from ITDEPOT. Effective cleaning for 212 evo and KBD.



Thanks. Will look it up. Although I intend to clean my cabby with it. The mobo and gfx card to remove all the dust. I do not understand the dangers of static and how it can kill my PC.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 2, 2013)

Sarath said:


> I think I deserve a prize for cable management.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I remember you said Tempest Evo is not the perfect cabby for cable management. Now I know why.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 28, 2014)

OP Updated


----------



## satan123 (Apr 29, 2014)

This is my new rig after 8 years.Its main purpose is to game and little bit of photoshop.Budget 75K

CPU:Intell i5 4430
MB:Asroch H87 PRo4
GPU:Asus  R9 270X Direct CUii
RAM:Corsair Vengance 4GBX2 1600Mhz
SSD:Kingston V300 120GB
HDD:Seagate 1TB 
CASE: Cooler Master ......(i dont remember)
PSU: Cooler Master Thunder 600W

Monitors: Dell dell SS240l 21.5" & Samsung Syncmaster 15"(from old pc)
KB & Mouse: Logitech K200 combo
Speakers:Creative SBS 240 (from old pc )
Router: TP Link WR841N


----------



## nomad47 (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your RIG ! [Pics | High Bandwidth warning]*

Mine 

View attachment 14387


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your RIG ! [Pics | High Bandwidth warning]*



nomad47 said:


> Mine
> 
> View attachment 14387



Invalid Attachment...


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2014)

satan123 said:


> View attachment 14298
> 
> View attachment 14299View attachment 14299View attachment 14299
> 
> ...


i see you have posted the same thing in many forums...........


----------



## nomad47 (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your RIG ! [Pics | High Bandwidth warning]*



bavusani said:


> Invalid Attachment...



I am able to see it. Don't know what the problem is


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your RIG ! [Pics | High Bandwidth warning]*



nomad47 said:


> I am able to see it. Don't know what the problem is



invalid attachment specified. 
upload in any image hosting website and post link here.


----------



## ravi847 (May 17, 2014)

satan123 said:


> Monitors: Dell dell SS240l 21.5"


 [MENTION=270298]satan123[/MENTION] Is this monitor same as dell s2240l??


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2014)

Here it is 
*i.imgur.com/1TUx7Vf.jpg


----------



## satan123 (May 18, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> [MENTION=270298]satan123[/MENTION] Is this monitor same as dell s2240l??



Yes, it is s2240l. Its a typo error


----------

